# New Alfie pics...



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

managed to catch Alfie doing his star jumps!




















Crazy Alfie, and again, Alfie and Sam


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Fantastic - the first is a real full on action shot!!!

Emily


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha his star jumps are hilarious! difficult catching him in mid flight!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Great pics...ur kitty is gorgeous..i really wish i can have a kitty 

The first picture is excellent.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Alfie is an adorable bundle of fun


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha thats one way of putting it Kay!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Brilliant action shot, he'll be doing his own fitness DVD next!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, bless him, you could do cat agility with him Bee*


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha get some little sweat bands for him and little shorts!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Now will he have trainers on all four paws or just the back ones?!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

just the back ones! ha ha


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

What fantastic playtime photos. I love his "star jumps"


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Great photos - looks like he is smiling in the last one.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Great pictures, love it


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww Bee!!! Alfie is gorgeous!!!


----------

